# Apostille for Birth Certificate



## dawnforce (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Everybody! 
So Im applying for dual citizenship, and I have all the requirements... Except one.. Which is a n Apostille of my Birth Certificate. 
I have my original Birth Certificate from New York, with a paper from the health department saying it was requested to give you a valid Birth Certificate, and here you have it, but no Apostille.

I dont know what to do, as I dont have any relatives in New York anymore!! I have googled it but I'm quite reticent of sending the only copy of my Birth Certificate on the email to some shady company. I'm sure I'm not the only one right???

Another restriction, this is more or less urgent :/Sooo waiting and waiting is not an option :S


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dawnforce said:


> Hi Everybody!
> So Im applying for dual citizenship, and I have all the requirements... Except one.. Which is a n Apostille of my Birth Certificate.
> I have my original Birth Certificate from New York, with a paper from the health department saying it was requested to give you a valid Birth Certificate, and here you have it, but no Apostille.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I've moved your post to the Benelux forum for you - maybe someone local will be able to help

In the meantime, have you read this? https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/legal-considerations/judicial/authentication-of-documents/office-of-authentications.html


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are born in the US, you will need to send your birth certificate to the secretary of state's office for the state in which you were born. https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...ons/judicial/authentication-of-documents.html
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dawnforce (Apr 18, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you are born in the US, you will need to send your birth certificate to the secretary of state's office for the state in which you were born. https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...ons/judicial/authentication-of-documents.html
> Cheers,
> Bev


I know, in my case the NY State Dep. there is no information on who to do from abroad. I do not have that many copies to just send it via mail and more importantly is that: 
Actually is not that simple.... apparently it has to be validated by a county clerk (which I do not understand because my BC was issued by the NY health department, who is the clerk in this case) and then send to be apostille.. no information at all to do that... so. Now I'm lost... is there a company or service to help people with this????


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the information for the State of New York. https://www.dos.ny.gov/licensing/apostille.html

For the moment, it's probably best for you to request a new certified copy of your birth certificate directly from the country clerk and follow the instructions on the State of New York website.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just went through this in SF. Birth certificate needs to be validated by the county clerk (to approve the signature of the delivering doctor), that copy has to get an apostille from the state. Cumbersome process but it is the only way they will accept your paperwork.


----------

